# Lost my mucus plug...now what?



## zerolivia

It's 4:00 am & I'm laying here having horrible pains down there. I do feel them in my back but it's mostly down there by her head where, like the muscles in the front of the uterus? Where my pubes are okay lol. Dr stretched my cervix to 4 cm today & told me that would speed things up a bit. I've been cramping all day. And at about 1030 pm I lost my mucus plug. I'm most definite it's my mucus plug because it was very mucusy & thick and came out in a blob. LOL. 

So am I in labor!? I just have no idea what real contractions are suppose to feel like. I thought the whole bump was suppose to hurt, very sharp pains? I suppose the pains i feel are sharp, but I would describe them as very tight and uncomfortable squeezing. They are not 5 mins apart yet...maybe 10 to 20 minutes and last about 30 seconds. What do you guys think!?


----------



## littleblonde

You can lose your plug days or even weeks before you go into labour. So its not a sign of things starting straight away. However the fact that have had a sweep and got to 4cm must mean things are close now. Keep as active as you can today. Walk a lot. Going up and down stairs sideways is meant to help. bouncing on a ball. Anything that gravity will help to push baby down. Im sure it wont be long. good luck


----------



## littleblonde

With the pains it wouldnt hurt to give your hospital a call. We all have different experiences and they should be able to advise you of weather its worth going in


----------



## ShanBearr_19

how exciteing!
Im 28 weeks too i wish theyd help speed mine along! 
hoefully it wont be long for you now
keep us updatedd <3


----------



## jemmie1994

hopefully this is it and you'll have your princess soon :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

Like PP said, loosing your mucus plug really doesn't mean much, it can even grow back :shock:. I lost mine around 38 weeks and had her at 40+5. Hopefully she does come soon for you though :hugs:


----------



## we can't wait

^WSS.

I lost mine at 36+1 and had her at 38 weeks. I hope this is it for you!
If you're having pains and are concerned, give your doctor a call. It can't hurt to be cautious.
:dust:


----------



## Mb2012

Ahh Liv I hope this is it for you.


----------



## beanzz

hope this is the start of something :D


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Genuine cramps will usually start off in your lower back/also include your lower back. 

And they will become stronger and longer and happen at more regular intervals. Also walking around probably won't help them much. I'd say call your midwife/doctor? :) 

:dust: dust for you! xx


----------



## x__amour

:dust:


----------

